# Buying some land - Any thoughts?



## tcarlson777 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi y'all,
I am planning to buy some land to hunt in the next few months. Being that I'm from Iowa, and new to Atlanta, can y'all post a few thoughts as to which county to target? I prefer flat farmland as opposed to mountain timber. 

I would like it to be no more than 1.5 hours drive from Atlanta, and like to bowhunt deer, turkeys, hogs and anything else that I can hit with my 2016 PSE Decree HD. I also like to bird hunt with my trusty Mossberg. Thanks in advance and good luck this Spring for those who hunt turkeys.


----------



## kiltman (Mar 16, 2017)

> flat farmland, I would like it to be no more than 1.5 hours drive from Atlanta



Good luck.  Flat farmland is going to be hard to find 1.5 hrs from Atl.


----------



## pnome (Mar 16, 2017)

Take a look at Floyd or basically the north west corner of the state.   It's the "Ridge and Valley" area of Georgia.  The ridges are your mountain timber, but the valleys have farmland that is pretty flat.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks pnome


----------



## uturn (Mar 17, 2017)

All I can say Sir is 1.5 hrs from Atlanta will put you in some Prime Ga. Whitetail Country!!!

Lots of Really good ground inside that envelope!

I have gathered tons of information in that regard if you want to PM me with your contact etc...I'd be happy to share it with you!

Good Luck!


----------



## cam88 (Mar 17, 2017)

You'll get a mix of topography down here in Georgia. It will take sometime to get use to. But if you want flat farm land you'll have to go a little further south.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks guys. Us Iowa guys have a hard time getting used to hills, let along mountains. I sure love Georia though. It is a great state.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd save my money for airfare and fly back home a couple of times a year......


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 18, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> I'd save my money for airfare and fly back home a couple of times a year......



Good idea! The deer up in Iowa are total porkers! Corn fed and huge.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 18, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> I'd save my money for airfare and fly back home a couple of times a year......



Thats my thoughts too 

Although I'm guessing work pulled him south and he's stuck in good ol GA


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 18, 2017)

You should see how the bucks up there jiggle when they run. They messed up many of my kins cars when they get hit.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 18, 2017)

Meriwether land is still cheap and has hogs along the Flint river. It's mostly flat and is in you range. Taylor county also is cheap but a little further.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks lagranedave. I'll check into it. I'd love to kill some hogs.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 19, 2017)

It may be a little further out than your 1.5 hours, but consider Oglethorpe county in eastern Ga.  Lots of rural farm communities still there without urban sprawl and development. Pastures, fields and wooded terrain. 
To give you an idea, Oglethorpe is one of the larger counties in Georgia yet it has only one traffic light in the entire county. 
 More land for the money since prices are still not nearly as high as further toward Atlanta. 

Another possibility is even more rural Taliaferro County. Not as much open land here as wooded. It is just south of Oglethorpe. I-20 passes through Taliaferro.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks Milkman. I'll check those two counties out.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 19, 2017)

They type of land your looking for is predominately south of Macon in counties such as Crisp, Dooly, Dougherty,Lee and Worth. Further than 1.5 hrs from Atlanta but tons of agriculture and river bottom and big bucks! Much of the tracts are owned by big plantations but if you look around you can find some for sale. But usually very expensive!


----------



## Grub Master (Mar 19, 2017)

This just might be the perfect place for you.

Zillow this address: 3085 Smithonia Rd ,  Colbert ,  GA

You can't take it with you.  Might as well spend it and enjoy it while you can.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 22, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> This just might be the perfect place for you.
> 
> Zillow this address: 3085 Smithonia Rd ,  Colbert ,  GA
> 
> You can't take it with you.  Might as well spend it and enjoy it while you can.



Very funny Grub Master. $7 million bucks is a little above my budget! You could buy half of Nevada for that much.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 22, 2017)

kevincox said:


> They type of land your looking for is predominately south of Macon in counties such as Crisp, Dooly, Dougherty,Lee and Worth. Further than 1.5 hrs from Atlanta but tons of agriculture and river bottom and big bucks! Much of the tracts are owned by big plantations but if you look around you can find some for sale. But usually very expensive!


Thanks Kevin! I will drive further for the right parcel. I'll check out those counties on Landwatch.com.


----------



## oppthepop (Mar 23, 2017)

I have two parcels in meriwether and i highly recommend that county. It's a QDM county to beat. PM me if you are interested as i am constantly looking around that county at properties up for sale.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 23, 2017)

Meriwether County all day. Also look at surrounding areas just north. Luthersville, Grantville, South Newnan area all  that is good land. Put you a mobile home on 50 acres and you'll fit right in and shoot nice deer.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks OppThePop and Joe. I'll check Meriwether out for sure. That is close to me.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2017)

There's flat land North of Atlanta, unless you are looking for land so flat water don't know which way to run.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 24, 2017)

T.P. said:


> There's flat land North of Atlanta, unless you are looking for land so flat water don't know which way to run.


Which county? It doesn't have to be super flat, just level enough to throw a mobile home on it without too much dirt work.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2017)

tcarlson777 said:


> Which county? It doesn't have to be super flat, just level enough to throw a mobile home on it without too much dirt work.



Most every county until you get to mountain counties. Most land up here is rolling. Not flat, but definitely not what I'd call hilly either.


----------



## spencer12 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the Atlanta area as I'm in south Ga.

But, you could give this a thought.  If you can find pastureland in a good county you should check that out.  When my grandfather passed away my mother inherited part of his farm, which was pastureland for cattle.  

After the cows were sold we were left with empty clean pastures.  This was a clean slate that allowed me to sculpt the land to my likes.  I planted thousands of trees (Oak, pine, hardwoods) and now it is heaven. 

A thought to consider.


----------



## High Life (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't have much to add but holy cow, nice avatar!


----------



## tcarlson777 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Spencer12. You make a very good point.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Apr 3, 2017)

High Life said:


> Don't have much to add but holy cow, nice avatar!


Kate Upton is the best!


----------



## across the river (Apr 15, 2017)

What are you wanting?  If it is trophy deer, what people call a big buck in Georgia is way different from what you would call a big buck where you are from.  There are plenty of counties in Georgia where people consider a deer 115" or so big, so if you are looking to trophy hunt, that will narrow it down quite a bit in my opinion.  Some of the best bowhunting in the state is right there in Fulton county, but land can be pretty difficult to come by there.   How many acres are you looking to buy?  What price range (general range) are you looking for?  Do you legitimately want to have chance at a good deer, or are you just looking for somewhere to hunt.  Once you figure out exactly what you are looking for you can start to narrow it down.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Apr 21, 2017)

across the river said:


> What are you wanting?  If it is trophy deer, what people call a big buck in Georgia is way different from what you would call a big buck where you are from.  There are plenty of counties in Georgia where people consider a deer 115" or so big, so if you are looking to trophy hunt, that will narrow it down quite a bit in my opinion.  Some of the best bowhunting in the state is right there in Fulton county, but land can be pretty difficult to come by there.   How many acres are you looking to buy?  What price range (general range) are you looking for?  Do you legitimately want to have chance at a good deer, or are you just looking for somewhere to hunt.  Once you figure out exactly what you are looking for you can start to narrow it down.



Those are all great questions. Me and the wife finally sat down and talked it over. Unfortunately, she thinks buying land is a bad idea. So, for now, I am back to hunting public land or trying to get permission from a land owner.

Thanks to all of you who provided tips and thoughts! It was a fun learning experience.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 22, 2017)

tcarlson777 said:


> Those are all great questions. Me and the wife finally sat down and talked it over. Unfortunately, she thinks buying land is a bad idea.



So, a month into the search is when you consulted with the wife..


----------



## mattuga (Apr 22, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> So, a month into the search is when you consulted with the wife..



If the money is there then you need better negotiating tactics!  Haha, kidding I hope!  I love looking at land for sale online and have discussed with the wife to the point of agreement on the subject to buy one day (5-10 years).  The when and how is TBD but the fact of whether we invest in land one day isn't in question.  I do research now and it hurts seeing a great piece of land I would want to buy but learning the market is important.  Plenty of pieces of land are always for sale at a high price and will hard sell the good but ignore the bad.  When the funds are ready to be able to jump on the right piece of land I would suggest to be be willing to wait 1-2 years for the right property unless you have an open mind on what you want.  Good luck and there are plenty of clubs to join before you go and buy land here in GA.  

This is an unrelated comment to the OP but the amount of money spent on vehicles by non-rich people blows my mind.  I have friends who are 35 that could own 50 acres if they drove a $15k vehicle thru their 20s instead of replacing every 2-3 years.  I also buy Japanese so I know a lot about regular maintenance but not much about repair.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2017)

Go to the southern zone so you can hunt over bait


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2017)

mattuga said:


> If the money is there then you need better negotiating tactics!  Haha, kidding I hope!  I love looking at land for sale online and have discussed with the wife to the point of agreement on the subject to buy one day (5-10 years).  The when and how is TBD but the fact of whether we invest in land one day isn't in question.  I do research now and it hurts seeing a great piece of land I would want to buy but learning the market is important.  Plenty of pieces of land are always for sale at a high price and will hard sell the good but ignore the bad.  When the funds are ready to be able to jump on the right piece of land I would suggest to be be willing to wait 1-2 years for the right property unless you have an open mind on what you want.  Good luck and there are plenty of clubs to join before you go and buy land here in GA.
> 
> This is an unrelated comment to the OP but the amount of money spent on vehicles by non-rich people blows my mind.  I have friends who are 35 that could own 50 acres if they drove a $15k vehicle thru their 20s instead of replacing every 2-3 years.  I also buy Japanese so I know a lot about regular maintenance but not much about repair.



 But they can't impress people if they drove an old truck.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2017)

Throwback said:


> But they can't impress da ladies if they drove an old truck.



fify


----------

